# Bench Sander (Belt and Disc Sander) Modification



## woodworkingMK (9 Nov 2014)

Hello, I am sure many of you have this type of sander, which can be found on different brands - 







Has anyone tried to mount it vertically, like this,






I really think that this setup would be hundred times more useful than the original one. What do you think? Can someone who has done that share experience, if any?


----------



## DiscoStu (10 Nov 2014)

Why do you think it would be much better?


----------



## 8squared (10 Nov 2014)

I am looking into something similar as having the belt sander like that would work great for longer works rather than trying to put them on top of sander.

I'm looking at having mine on a swivel base, I would mostly be using the disc but could twist it round to use belt part in either configuration... I would also like to have it tilt over on its side to make sanding lengthy pieces quick and easy...

Designing isn't one of my skills so I could be a while making some plans.


----------



## SammyQ (11 Nov 2014)

Fine Wood Working, Roger Heitzman, about 1979, I think, will verify later. He modified a Gilsom sander to do perzactly what you need. I have the original magazine at home, photocopy from me if we can't locate a copy on line.

Sam


----------



## marcros (11 Nov 2014)

i have the archive of FWW, if you can identify the issue I can provide a decent copy. I cant immediately see which issue it is in though.


----------



## SammyQ (11 Nov 2014)

Er...at work presently, back in my burrow by tea time, will look then. Same issue has a very young Bill Thomas a.k.a. cabinets-2-inlay of OWWM fame. 

Edit: front cover has arm chairs that are boxy, wood frame, round posts every corner, decorative backs, simulating landscapes, situated in a typical American living room. 

Sam


----------



## paulm (11 Nov 2014)

I use mine with the belt running vertically and an mdf platform in front and find it the best configuration for me. Never use the disc sander on it as doesn't seem to have any advantages over using the belt and is quite small, also the table is in use with the mdf top in front of the belt.

Only disadvantage I can think of with the proposed config is that the belts are replaced from the side that is now at the bottom in the picture above, so it may be necessary to lift the machine out for belt replacement ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodworkingMK (11 Nov 2014)

Hey Sam, when you have chance, please let us know the exact issue of the magazine.


----------



## SammyQ (12 Nov 2014)

Sorry Crew; went home last night and straight into a domestic crisis with SWiMBO in a tizzy. Got it sorted by 11.03pm, at which point, being cream-crackered, I just went to bed...  Promise I will suss this out tonight and post details. 

Sam


----------



## SammyQ (12 Nov 2014)

*Gawd!!* It was 1989!!! Sorry Peeps!

Fine Woodworking, No 79, Dec. 1989, pages 88+89.


----------



## marcros (12 Nov 2014)

if anybody needs a copy of those pages, please PM me with an email address.


----------



## SammyQ (12 Nov 2014)

Hold on Marcros, give me a minute...

Edit, 10 mins later:


















Would that mechanism give an idea? Marcros or I can provide photocopies of the whole article.

Sam


----------



## SammyQ (16 Nov 2014)

Macedonia? Calling Macedonia? :?: 

Sam


----------



## woodworkingMK (16 Nov 2014)

I am here Sam, thank you 

This is rather shop made machine, I thought it is modification of the machine in my first post. But surely I will get some ideas!


----------



## SammyQ (16 Nov 2014)




----------

